

I've found my software as cracked download on Internet, what to do? - superasn
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3550556/ive-found-my-software-as-cracked-download-on-internet-what-to-do/3550592#3550592

======
AlyssaRowan
Congratulations, your software _exists_.

Since some people probably bought it anyway, rejoice about that: concentrate
on your customers. Don't inconvenience them. See if you can make it more
convenient to buy, for potential conversion.

That's about it, really. Don't try to do something impossible or stupid like
trying to take things down off the internet, or trying to make your software
uncrackable: neither of those are going to happen and you'll look like a fool
(and inconvenience your customers and make enemies) trying.

If this submission's more of a comment on Stack Overflow's well-known
propensity to lock every question in the known universe as offtopic or
answered, I don't really know what to say to that. ;)

------
superasn

        If someone thought your product was good enough to be worth their time to crack it, you must be doing something right. Remember that there are more honest people in the world than dishonest and you won't get the dishonest people to buy your product whatever you do. So concentrate on keeping your honest customers happy.
    

I think this is the best answer when dealing with such situations. A lot of
people make it an ego issue and waste precious time filing DRM complaints,
adding checks, etc which not only makes the software bloated but that precious
time could be used to add features requested by the paying customers.

